# Waterproof bag/case options?



## Logan (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi, I normally keep my gear in a lowepro flipside.

I would like to find something smaller and waterproof, so I can take my camera out on a boat, and have somewhere to put it where it cant get wet.

I was thinking of maybe a dry-bag with a padded box inside. http://www.mec.ca/product/5030-655/mec-brooks-bag/?Ntk=productsearch_en_q32008&No=40&h=10&q=dry%2Bsac 
http://vistek.ca/store/BagsCases/232053/tenba-photo-insert-for-messenger-bags-1.aspx

but then i saw these, 
http://www.mec.ca/product/5036-442/watershed-ocoee-dry-duffle/?Ntk=productsearch_en_q32008&No=0&h=10&q=dry%2Bsac

I guess i could use a pelican case but it adds a lot of bulk, and opening one and getting a camera out on a small boat is not very convienent. 

Anyone else have this solution already figured out? it should be able to fit a t3 with 70-200f4 and a ideally a second lens.


----------



## eli452 (Feb 15, 2014)

Have a look at the Over-Board brand.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 16, 2014)

I've photographed around water using a lot of different waterproof bags and containers over the years, drybags of all types, ammo cans, improvised ziplock solutions etc.. While pelican cases are ridiculously heavy, cumbersome, and awkward to carry any distance they do offer two benefits. First and foremost they are quick to get into - two latches and you can pull your camera out subsequently easy/quick to put the camera away. I would always find myself not wanting to get at the camera because of the hassle involved unrolling the drybag and opening the additional bags within. (I've used a model similar to the bag you linked to and getting a perfect seal on that closure can become a pita)

The second benefit, being around water normally seems to be active and with a Pelican case it can sit on the floor of a boat, left in the back of a trailer, etc.. basically abuse proof where as a drybag either I'd have to go through another layer i.e softbag inside the drybag or I'd worry about the camera/bag getting too much abuse and developing a pinhole leak. (Left my bag on the lawn for five minutes one afternoon only to have a damn squirrel chew through it - the bag was even open!)

Outfitting the pelican with a Lowe insert soft case allows me to have a softbag that can go over the shoulder when I want. I might also suggest looking at Otterboxes if you are trying for a tight squeeze such as into a kayak.


----------



## ClayStevens (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm using this underwater case as a waterproof case as I don't trust the underwater performance entirely. Not very much chance that I need to shoot around water, so it is enough.


----------



## Danielle (Feb 18, 2014)

Have you looked at the lowepro dryzone bags? Not cheap but they're designed for that kind of stuff, I believe there's a rover style still and a full size backpack. The older model dryzone (not rover) was slightly smaller but there's very few around now as it's long discontinued. Some shops may have old stock, but that series could be worth a look.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeff said:


> I've photographed around water using a lot of different waterproof bags and containers over the years, drybags of all types, ammo cans, improvised ziplock solutions etc.. While pelican cases are ridiculously heavy, cumbersome, and awkward to carry any distance they do offer two benefits. First and foremost they are quick to get into - two latches and you can pull your camera out subsequently easy/quick to put the camera away. I would always find myself not wanting to get at the camera because of the hassle involved unrolling the drybag and opening the additional bags within. (I've used a model similar to the bag you linked to and getting a perfect seal on that closure can become a pita)
> 
> The second benefit, being around water normally seems to be active and with a Pelican case it can sit on the floor of a boat, left in the back of a trailer, etc.. basically abuse proof where as a drybag either I'd have to go through another layer i.e softbag inside the drybag or I'd worry about the camera/bag getting too much abuse and developing a pinhole leak. (Left my bag on the lawn for five minutes one afternoon only to have a damn squirrel chew through it - the bag was even open!)
> 
> Outfitting the pelican with a Lowe insert soft case allows me to have a softbag that can go over the shoulder when I want. I might also suggest looking at Otterboxes if you are trying for a tight squeeze such as into a kayak.



As a paddler, I agree with Jeff.

Hard cases are MUCH faster and easier to get in and out of....but that said, I do use a roll-top drybag for my SX50 when kayaking... it is waterproof but does not provide the protection and padding of a hard case. In the canoe I use a pelican case.


----------



## rs (Feb 18, 2014)

I've got a pelican 1510 case which I use in motorboats, such as alongside competitors or when island hopping in the tropics. However, when I'm out kayaking, the most I can sensibly carry is a gopro. But there again my kayak is one of these:


----------



## Logan (Feb 18, 2014)

is that a surf ski? only time ive used a racing kayak like that i got dumped like 8 times in 6 minutes. I prefer the double sea kayak . 

on your advice i will look for a small pelican case for camera and spare lens as well as a larger pelican case for lenses and flashes. take what i need, i figure the smaller pelican cases will fit in our huge kayak. the chuck it in the boat and not worry about banging it around factor is one i had not considered, thanks!


----------



## rs (Feb 18, 2014)

Logan said:


> is that a surf ski? only time ive used a racing kayak like that i got dumped like 8 times in 6 minutes. I prefer the double sea kayak .


It's a sprint kayak. And yes, keeping upright in those is only possible if you've got a few years practice behind you, and you start from a young age.


----------



## Logan (Feb 18, 2014)

anyone have a 1300? what can you fit in it? anyone have an opinion on foam vs padded dividers? guess i will be making some cardboard boxes and testing them out.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 18, 2014)

RE: kayaking:
Far be it from me to be a pain, but unless I needed to use a supertelephoto, I would get a cheap Pentax DSLR and one of the water-resistant lenses, or a sports compact like the Olympus, or a "beater" out of the closet (think ancient Rebel and kit lens). The Pentaxes survive that sort of splashing and short dips in the water. There are any number of videos of owners spraying off their camera with a garden hose, rinsing it off in the stream, etc. Bear in mind that this is FRESH water that is contacting the camera. George Lepp can haul around his $10,000.00 lens and $6,000.00 camera in a yak, it's his job, but most of us would not do this.
RE: ordinary fishing boat or canoe: you have room for a small Pelican, and presumably some way to lash it down.
RE: getting to a floating hide: dry bags inside pack would be fine - you aren't going to get the camera out en route.

rs, I am suitably impressed. I go for stable kayak and class I - II water, I am a novice.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Feb 18, 2014)

I recommend the Peli Storm, http://peli.com/en/storm_cases/all/all, cases. They are lighter compared to the original Peli and have the best latch of any hard case. I have both the iM2050 and iM2300.


----------



## Kahuna (Feb 18, 2014)

Have you checked out the Lowepro Dryzone 200? Not sure if thats what you are looking. I purchased this bag years ago for Island hopping trips in the South Pacific. I was expecting to spend a lot of time on boats, canoes, rain, rain, high humidity and rain. I am able to fit quite a bit of camera equipment in the bag with ease. I humbly have had the opportunity to visited many deserted islands where the only access was a nice long swim. While I was a little nervous jumping into the ocean with all my gear, along with the sharks and snakes, it worked perfectly. The bag floats high in the water and not a drop of water penetrated the bag. I probably logged a few miles swimming in the open ocean. 

It isn't the most comfortable but it has never failed me in the most extreme conditions.

Just a thoought and good luck in your search.


----------



## rs (Feb 19, 2014)

Logan said:


> anyone have a 1300? what can you fit in it? anyone have an opinion on foam vs padded dividers? guess i will be making some cardboard boxes and testing them out.


Pick 'n pluck (foam):

Pros: can look the part, and it can also allow you to pad below shallow items in the case
Cons: lots of dust/debris, which could work its way inside cameras/lenses. Not strong, so you need to leave very thick inefficient gaps between items. Not reconfigurable should you want to change kit or layout. 

Swap pros and cons over for padded dividers


----------



## Logan (Mar 2, 2014)

Here's what I ended up getting, I also have a small waterproof bag coming to try out.

thanks for all the feedback, I think this is going to work very nicely, I might get a smaller one too just for camera.

camera actually fits on its side, in the obvious space. the top of the camera body points down in the photograph, so the camera sits upright in the case.


----------

